# Reviews on new Penn 706Z bail-less?



## O'Shaughnessy (Jul 17, 2013)

Anybody fished with a no-bail spinner, specifically the new 706Z re-issue? I plan to give bail-less a try unless someone can talk me out of it. Thanks!

O'Shaugh


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I love my reissued 706z. Great surf reel. Very hard reel to kill used reasonably. Not many $200 reels can say that. Not many $200 reels made in America either.
Built exactly like my 30 year old 706z. The finish is different and it doesn't have the rotor tape label.
Devilishly simple but obsolete to some. Let's see how their Stradics, SSVs and whatnot work 30 years from now. 

I have #20 BBG on mine backed with some #20 Berkley fireline. Fireline is the only braid for Penns in my opinion. They don't like power pro. 

I use it for an cobia bucktail rod, 4 to 6nbait setup, and party boat drift line setup for kings. Biggest fish I've put it on have been some 3 & 4 ft sharks that I've whipped in and busted off. 

Guys in Florida love the 706z for cobia and kings pier fishing. They were paying over $200 for NIB ones off eBay the past few years.

#15 maximum of drag might seem low compared to modern reels but you gotta play the fish anyways.  Plenty for my uses.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

While I don't have the 706, I do use a 704 with the bailess kit installed, a first cousin to the 706. I agree with everything RJ said. Great reel. I prefer bailess when I'm working a spinner. Wouldn't trust it on a spiked rod, but I use conventionals when doing that. Another (often forgotten) reason the 704/706 series has such a loyal following is the gear ratio. Not too many of the more modern designs get down to 3.8:1.


----------

